# Name that obscure peak



## sledhaulingmedic (Sep 18, 2004)

Hint:  it is in NH.


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 20, 2004)

There aren't that many open-topped summits with climbable towers (vantage of 2nd photo) on them.

But ... I've never been on this peak. So my guess has to be a summit I"ve never been to, based solely on the tower. That guess is Pack Monadnock.


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

Two hints:

Less than 4000', it's heavily climbed neighbor is also less than 4000' and that's mount washington in the background


----------



## Greg (Sep 20, 2004)

sledhaulingmedic said:
			
		

> and that's mount washington in the background


Morning or evening shot?


----------



## ChileMass (Sep 20, 2004)

That looks like Washington as seen from the south looking north, so does that make the "heavily-travelled neighbor" Chocorua?  Or maybe Kearsarge? What's in that area..........?


----------



## TenPeaks (Sep 20, 2004)

The first picture reminded me of the foundation on Middle Sister near Mt. Chocorua, but there is no tower to climb to look down on it. I know it's not Kersarge North since I was there just a few weeks ago. So in conclusion, I have no #$%&*n idea!


----------



## Greg (Sep 20, 2004)

Boooooooooooooo, SHM. You made this too easy:

http://www.snowjournal.com/page.php?cid=topic5131

 :lol: Tricky though with the aerial shot from the *helicopter*! Middle Sister  it is...


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

Chocorua is the neighbor:






I brought my own "tower"  (rather, it brought me):






Yes, it is Middle Sister


----------



## TenPeaks (Sep 20, 2004)

Wow! So I was right    It was a trick question.


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 20, 2004)

Narf!


----------



## Greg (Sep 21, 2004)

Found *this pic* in our forums that may have clued us in as well. Anyway, this was fun. Anyone have any others?


----------



## Stephen (Sep 21, 2004)

sledhaulingmedic said:
			
		

> Chocorua is the neighbor:
> 
> [IMAGE]
> 
> ...



So you going to take pics of next year's Flags on the 48 for us from your "mobile tower"?

-Stephen


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Sep 21, 2004)

> So you going to take pics of next year's Flags on the 48 for us from your "mobile tower"?
> 
> -Stephen



That sure would be cool, but not in my budget.  The helicopter was supplied by the Feds as part of the contract I was working on.  It's likely to be a while until I have that opportunity again.  Each trip cost more than I make in a week!

Although it was a little underhanded putting the ariel shot in there, it seems like everyone enjoyed it.  Kinda of a variation on the "Name this Ski area" posts on Snowjournal.com.

Maybe a new tradition?


----------



## Greg (Sep 21, 2004)

sledhaulingmedic said:
			
		

> Maybe a new tradition?


Bring it on! In fact:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=2009


----------

